# lime green couch and a bright orange chair



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok so this is what i'am looking for,yes i what to re-model the house in mid- 1970' color! when i am done it'll be like a big /giant spencer's gift shop in 1975! i all ready have the black lites for the living room,the beer signs are up! i just need god-awlful-ugly furniture to go with it! oh , yea and door beads, glow in the dark door beads!

anyone know where i can get an 8-track player at???????


also black velvet poster,god you can never have enough black velvet posters!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

where were you 15 yrs ago?
I could have hooked you up! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

feldjager said:


> ok so this is what i'am looking for,yes i what to re-model the house in mid- 1970' color! when iam done it'll be like a big /giant spencer's gift shop in 1975! i all ready have the black lites for the living room,the beer sings are up! i just need god-awlful-ugly furiture to go with it! oh , yea and door beads, glow in the dark door beads!
> 
> anyone know where i can get an 8-track palyer at???????
> 
> also black velet poster,god you can never have enought black velet posters!


How much are you willing to spend on the 8 track player? I have a portable one. You can connect rca jack on the back and plug it into a stereo. I think it still works. Do I hear 1 million dollars?(Dr evil poz)


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

(hate to admit it) but I bought one off of e-bay for forty bucks! Portable, with a strap so I can carry it with me everywhere! They actually sell a lot of those things on ebay but the prices are high for a working one. And you're lucky to find any 8-tracks that sound good, but that just ads to the nostalgia, right?!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I should take that back, I don't have a portable one. It is just a one piece. Not in a stereo. There is no strap like ghostie has.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

We've got an old 77 Jeep and a couple of years ago I found an automotive 8-track player new in the box! (on ebay) We thought it would be a riot to install the 8-track in the dash and have our cd head unit in the glove box. Buy a cd to match one of our 8-tracks and play it through a nice sound system in the back...tell everyone it's the 8-track that sounds so good!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ghostie said:


> We've got an old 77 Jeep and a couple of years ago I found an automotive 8-track player new in the box! (on ebay) We thought it would be a riot to install the 8-track in the dash and have our cd head unit in the glove box. Buy a cd to match one of our 8-tracks and play it through a nice sound system in the back...tell everyone it's the 8-track that sounds so good!


That's too damn funny!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

you guys should see the butt ugly lamps my parents gave me! they ozooo 1973!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

scare us with a photo!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Feld, how did this room work out for you. I have a bright orange recliner chair... got it at an auction.. last time all the guys were over and drunk, they took electrical tape and made it look like the general Lee. so thats what we call it now... I would love to see pics of your room!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You ain't anywhere near done until you've got the avocado refrigerator.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well i did find my old 8 track player. but i just dont have the money to go shoppen yet. my soon has a french class trip to eruope in april and so far that has cost my 500$ iam hope to have enough saved up so he has speanding money. mcdoalds dont pay muchs. figure this is his only chance to g and hes more impotant than my tacky life. but i think i did do win the tackest christmas ever. i dressed my skeleton from halloween up as an elf and the 400 pound cement dinosura i have in the yard has raindeer antlers.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

one more thing. i do have black lites in the living room. the walls are white will some glow in the dark spray paint on the from halloween. so it's not like i didnt start. still looking for a wall hanging of dogs playing poker!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

i have the dogs playin poker in my house. lol. there is also one of them playin pool so make sure you get that one too.


----------

